
Plz Dont Hunt Me Yet - alianoelle
http://yolo.tapir.me/
======
antr
PH should just let site owners add a meta tag asking to not be "hunted" (a la
Pinterest "nopin")... the whole badge thing sounds like a free marketing
campaign for PH.

~~~
alianoelle
HAHA, Interesting point! I hadn't thought of it as a marketing campaign for
them...not sure that they need much marketing :) But I did originally want a
more high tech option than just badges. Incidentally, I started to just like
the idea of badges as a public commitment to build hunt-worthy products.

~~~
antr
[http://www.technologizer.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/09/best...](http://www.technologizer.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/09/bestie.jpg)

~~~
alianoelle
That's an interesting point.

------
hashtag
This idea seems extremely self serving to whomever the author of the post and
the badges as I imagine only ends up making a site look extremely ugly. If you
don't feel the site is ready for PH, indicate so on the site I guess but this
whole needing to put a badge up and attribute credit... Talk about stupid. I
mean what value does it really serve that a site owner can't do themselves
that would require attribution for something like this.

~~~
alianoelle
Those are all valid points. I'm definitely not a designer or a developer. The
goal was more to create something myself, using tools that I'd mostly found on
Product Hunt, and just get it out there: more of a doodle than a work of art
:) I haven't had much to do with HTML since my 1998 Smashing Pumpkins
Angelfire tribute page (imagine lots of Billy Corgan and glitter GIFs). This
was a good refresher trying to get Tumblr and SquareSpace to do the fidgety
things I wanted. I'm also a big fan of Product Hunt and thought it would make
for a quirky homage to what they're trying to create. Is it useful? Dunno. Did
it make a couple of people smile? I hope so. That was as far as I got in the
planning. Don't get me wrong, I love self-serving as much as the next person,
but my intention was certainly not to offend. Thanks for taking the time to
give feedback, I hope the backstory is somewhat insightful.

------
moron4hire
What does hunting mean in this context?

~~~
DanSmooth
Relates to [http://www.producthunt.com/](http://www.producthunt.com/)

The badge seems to "prevent" you from getting listed there.

~~~
alianoelle
I would use the phrase "strategically reschedule" instead of "prevent" :P

------
genemurphy
Good work, can't wait to check this out.

~~~
alianoelle
Thanks Gene! Over coffee sometime perhaps :P

